# Software Sampler...



## >mUSTIz< (22. Juli 2002)

Moins,

ich suche einen guten software sampler der gut mit anderen programen klar kommt . Da ich anfänger bin in der rubrik pc + musik machen ( nicht allgemein musik , spiele einige jahre klavier und seit über 2 jahren in einer band ) wende ich mich an euch.

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Arno (23. Juli 2002)

Hi Mustiz!

Solange Du nicht über Host-Programme (Cubase, Logic usw.) verfügst
kommt als Sampler lediglich das Gigastudio der Firma Nemesys in Frage, da dieses Programm als Stand-Alone arbeitet.

Solltest Du jedoch im Besitz von Cubase sein kommt vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis lediglich der "Halion" (http://www.steinberg.de)
bzw. der "Kontakt" (http://www.nativeinstruments.de) in Frage.

Beide Progis sind in Handling und Leistungsumfang meines Erachtens
gleich einzustufen.

Lade Dir dich mal bei der Steinbergseite die "Halion.pdf" runter.
Dies ist das Handbuch.
Hierdurch hast Du einen Überblick, was der "Halion"  so alles kann bzw. wie die grundsätzliche Bearbeitung mit einem Sampler funktioniert.


Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bischen weiterhelfen.



Gruß

Arno


----------



## >mUSTIz< (23. Juli 2002)

jau

danke ich werd ma reinschauen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. August 2002)

Bei Logic Audio ist sogar ein relativ guter bei. Ich kann sowieso nur Logic empfehlen, ist Hammer (Konkurenzprodukt zu Cubase)


----------

